# Norethisterone - what to expect!



## penguin8336 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm new to tx and ff.  Started taking norethisterone on Jan 3rd, told to expect AF anytime from 5th.  Still waiting and worried it hasn't worked.  Got clomid ready to take from cd2.  Has anyone else used norethisterone, and if so any advice on how long to wait before i go back to my clinic? Also, if it doesn't work for me, what's next? So confused and worried.  

Also, where do i find all the cool animations everyone else seems to use - the baby dust and bfp bfn etc - they seem pretty cool but aren't on the options when i post.

Luck to everyone! 
Tam xx


----------



## DaisyD (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Tam,
I've taken Norethisterone a couple of time in the past to kick start a cycle as I've got PCOS. I was prescribed Clomid in November by my clinic but like you had to wait until CD2 to start. I waited a few weeks but still no AF so my GP put me on Norethisterone for 12 days and my AF came approx two days after finishing them. However, in the past I've only had to take Norethisterone for 5 days. Everything seems to be such a waiting game and can be sooooo frustrating! I would give it a week then ring your clinic/GP.
Good luck!  
xxxx


----------



## nicochick (Aug 8, 2009)

I've had norethisterone several times to stop excessive bleeding from pcos, I take it for 10 days (no bleeding) then you stop taking it and then within a few days you have a period.


----------



## penguin8336 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds disappointing then.  I took it for 5 days and it has been a week now since the last tablet.  There has been AF pain and changes to cm plus some spots too (on my face, not blood spots) but no AF.  Clinic said she'd come within 2 weeks of starting pills which will be Sunday so there is still hope!
Fingers crossed!


----------

